# Minor Day Races Thread 2014



## Flying_Monkey (31 Jan 2014)

I always like to pay attention to some of the day races before the classics start in the spring and the other minor day races throughout the season that probably don't need a whole thread to themselves each. These are the 1.1 or 1.2 rated races rather than the 1.HC or WorldTour races...

First up this weekend is the GP Costa degli Etruschi. But things don't really kick off until March, when we have the Classic Sud Ardèche (1st), the GP Citta di Lugano, Kuurne-Bruxelles-Kuurne and La Drôme Classic (all on the 2nd), Le Samyn (5th), GP Camaiore (6th), and then one of my favourites, the Strade Bianchi (8th), which already feels like a true classic even though it's relatively new. It's a tough and scenic race with a fantastic last steep kilometre up into the old centre of Siena. RCS have announced 18 teams for this, including, I am pleased to note, African squad, MTN-Qhubeka. This race always suits a tough but explosive rider who can climb a bit, like Gerrans, Gilbert or Rodriguez... but the start list hasn't been announced yet.

But there will be many others... and this thread will be the place to keep an eye on them.


----------



## raindog (31 Jan 2014)

YES! Bloody love this time of year with excitement mounting for all those dozens of little one day races coming up in the north of France and Belgium. My first local race is next wednesday - can't wait.


----------



## oldroadman (31 Jan 2014)

raindog said:


> YES! Bloody love this time of year with excitement mounting for all those dozens of little one day races coming up in the north of France and Belgium. My first local race is next wednesday - can't wait.


Which bit of France? Hope it's well south!


----------



## Flying_Monkey (1 Feb 2014)

Wow, how did I forget the old unofficial start to the season, the GP d’Ouverture-La Marseillaise, which is also today... it is supposed to have a bit of a curse about it: if you win this then your season is jinxed, but let's see. Inner Ring has John Degenkolb down as their tip for winning. I hope it isn't the only thing he wins this season because I quite like him...


----------



## raindog (1 Feb 2014)

oldroadman said:


> Which bit of France? Hope it's well south!


http://www.etoiledebesseges.com/ind...f606ed524359=00eded849fe9d42414fe703e69e6c216

then the following week
http://www.letourmed.fr/


----------



## Strathlubnaig (1 Feb 2014)

Flying_Monkey said:


> I always like to pay attention to some of the day races before the classics start in the spring and the other minor day races throughout the season that probably don't need a whole thread to themselves each. These are the 1.1 rated races rather than the 1.HC or WorldTour races...
> 
> First up this weekend is the GP Costa degli Etruschi. But things don't really kick off until March, when we have the Classic Sud Ardèche (1st), the GP Citta di Lugano, Kuurne-Bruxelles-Kuurne and La Drôme Classic (all on the 2nd), Le Samyn (5th), GP Camaiore (6th), and then one of my favourites, the Strade Bianchi (8th), which already feels like a true classic even though it's relatively new. It's a tough and scenic race with a fantastic last steep kilometre up into the old centre of Siena. RCS have announced 18 teams for this, including, I am pleased to note, African squad, MTN-Qhubeka. This race always suits a tough but explosive rider who can climb a bit, like Gerrans, Gilbert or Rodriguez... but the start list hasn't been announced yet.
> 
> But there will be many others... and this thread will be the place to keep an eye on them.



The GP Costa degli Etruschi - Alta Maremma, not so many World Tour teams in that one, however Basso and Ponzi will be there, and interestingly there will be Antonio Nibali, brother of Vincenzo, so it will be good to see how he does.


----------



## raindog (1 Feb 2014)

Flying_Monkey said:


> Wow, how did I forget the old unofficial start to the season, the GP d’Ouverture-La Marseillaise, which is also today...


it's tomorrow actually
some stuff here if anyone's interested
http://www.lamarseillaise.fr/sports/cyclisme
shame it's not televised


----------



## Flying_Monkey (2 Feb 2014)

There's a good interactive UCI race calender on velowire:

http://www.velowire.com/UCIcyclingcalendar


----------



## Flying_Monkey (2 Feb 2014)

Incidentally, Britain has only 3 day races that are part of the UCI Europe Tour - the Ride London Classic (1.HC), the Rutland-Melton (1.2), and new for this year, I am very pleased to say, my old club's race, the Beaumont Trophy (1.2), in Northumberland. But even if it is increasingly, it is still a rather pathetic tally for a country that has become a power in the pro peloton.


----------



## Strathlubnaig (2 Feb 2014)

Flying_Monkey said:


> Incidentally, Britain has only 3 day races that are part of the UCI Europe Tour - the Ride London Classic (1.HC), the Rutland-Melton (1.2), and new for this year, I am very pleased to say, my old club's race, the Beaumont Trophy (1.2), in Northumberland. But even if it is increasingly, it is still a rather pathetic tally for a country that has become a power in the pro peloton.


You have to wonder why this is really ? More than likely the complete lack of cycling being any kind of a mainstream sport in the UK, and perhaps also the obstacles thrown in the way by local councils, police et al, to organize such an event..


----------



## raindog (2 Feb 2014)

Strathlubnaig said:


> You have to wonder why this is really ? More than likely the complete lack of cycling being any kind of a mainstream sport in the UK, and perhaps also the obstacles thrown in the way by local councils, police et al, to organize such an event..


Absolutely. It just isn't part of our sporting culture. Things seem to be changing though, little by little.

_"Kenneth Vanbilsen a remporté le Grand Prix de La Marseillaise" _
http://provence-alpes.france3.fr/20...laise-victoire-du-belge-vanbilsen-407559.html
I'll look for a video tomorrow morning.


----------



## thom (2 Feb 2014)

raindog said:


> Absolutely. It just isn't part of our sporting culture. Things seem to be changing though, little by little.
> 
> _"Kenneth Vanbilsen a remporté le Grand Prix de La Marseillaise" _
> http://provence-alpes.france3.fr/20...laise-victoire-du-belge-vanbilsen-407559.html
> I'll look for a video tomorrow morning.


As brief video of the finish:

https://vine.co/v/MzPBzFQaFjb

@Moderators just a polite enquiry - might it be possible to embed Vine videos at some point ?


----------



## goo_mason (2 Feb 2014)

thom said:


> As brief video of the finish:
> 
> https://vine.co/v/MzPBzFQaFjb
> 
> @Moderators just a polite enquiry - might it be possible to embed Vine videos at some point ?



I think that's more of a question for @Shaun than the mods. From the Site Support forum: "Feedback, suggestions and questions about the operation of the site are welcome but please send them directly to me via PM or the the site contact form. "


----------



## Flying_Monkey (3 Feb 2014)

Simone Ponzi takes the GP Costa degli Etruschi - first win for the Yellow Fluo team. I really don't know much about him, or Van Bilsen, who won the GP L'ouverture.

Edit: update - seems it's only Van Bilsen's second professional win, and the first was in the espoirs Tour of Flanders (when he was with An Post-Sean Kelly). 

As for Ponzi, he was an Astana rider last season and before that Liquigas (so all clear then...) and he's had some good results, podium places and other high rankings in day races, and stage wins in the Vuelta a Burgos. But apparently he chose to drop down to Yellow Fluo for this season...


----------



## raindog (3 Feb 2014)

Di Gregorio is back. Thought we'd never see him again after the phone call scandal.


View: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DODaK3Kly6c


----------



## The Couch (3 Feb 2014)

Strathlubnaig said:


> ... interestingly there will be Antonio Nibali, brother of Vincenzo, so it will be good to see how he does.


This is actually the first time I hear he has a brother (that races)

(Currently) doesn't look like he has exactly the same racing genes though



thom said:


> As brief video of the finish:


Some interesting names who showed themselves in La Marseillaise: Pinot tried to get in late escape; Bardet sprinted pretty close, Julien Simon same
(then again, it might just be the French trying to show themselves in their own country)


----------



## thom (3 Feb 2014)

The Couch said:


> Some interesting names who showed themselves in La Marseillaise: Pinot tried to get in late escape; Bardet sprinted pretty close, Julien Simon same
> (then again, it might just be the French trying to show themselves in their own country)


More than likely - it reminds me of a story Jean Bobet mentioned in "Tomorrow we ride" about Robert Chapatte. He consistently got his pictures on the front covers of newspapers because he knew where to lead the race for the photographers who, in order to get the pictures back in time for publication, had to take shots half way through the race… Robert won few races but was very popular and later was a commentator whose 1m <-> 10km rule for the lone escapee is sometimes called Chapatte's law (thanks wikipedia!).


----------



## raindog (3 Feb 2014)

Chapatte was commentating the Tour with Patrick Chêne when I first started watching it on French TV. That was bloody years ago  and sadly, he's long dead. He finished several TdeFs when he was pro. His son still works in television.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (5 Feb 2014)

Etoile de Besseges tomorrow


----------



## thom (5 Feb 2014)

Marmion said:


> Etoile de Besseges tomorrow



back to school


----------



## raindog (5 Feb 2014)

I should have been at the start this morning, but couldn't make it. It's the first time I've missed it in 4 years. 

Thanks for that link Thom. It's a very tough little race.
Sander Helven won today's stage, apparently.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (5 Feb 2014)

Marmion said:


> Etoile de Besseges tomorrow



My mistake, it started today! I thought it was just Tuesday...


----------



## rich p (5 Feb 2014)

Marmion said:


> My mistake, it started today! I thought it was just Tuesday...


Ha ha! Chat?


----------



## rich p (6 Feb 2014)

Not actually a day race but a minor Aussie one
I used to watch Felix English race on our local outdoor track when he was a kid. Great to see him training on. Some may remember him beating Chris Hoy on the track in a sprint once.
http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/felix-english-enjoying-australian-summer-of-racing


----------



## Flying_Monkey (8 Feb 2014)

The Étoile isn't a day race, but there's been some good sprint action, with Bouhani, and then today, Coquard, taking stages. Degenkolb has missed out to both.


----------



## Flying_Monkey (10 Feb 2014)

Sacha Modolo has taken the Trofeo Palma de Mallorca, his second win of the season already. The TPdM is both a stand-alone day-race and the first of three days that make up the Mallorca Challenge.


----------



## Flying_Monkey (10 Feb 2014)

Overall in the Étoile is taken by young Tobias Ludvigsson of Giant-Shimano on the strength of his winning 4th stage TT. Coppel (Cofidis) 2nd and Degenkolb (also G-S) 3rd overall but no doubt a little disappointing for him not to have taken any of the sprints.


----------



## The Couch (10 Feb 2014)

Flying_Monkey said:


> Overall in the Étoile is taken by young Tobias Ludvigsson of Giant-Shimano on the strength of his winning 4th stage TT. Coppel (Cofidis) 2nd and Degenkolb (also G-S) 3rd overall but no doubt a little disappointing for him not to have taken any of the sprints.


A bit of a shame for the young rider from Topsport Vlaanderen. That would have been a nice win for that small team. 
(although of course to be fair it was Cocquard who had 2 victories)


----------



## rich p (10 Feb 2014)

Modolo wins again in Mallorca but unfortunately Ben Sift was baulked in the sprint.
http://www.cyclingnews.com/races/trofeo-ses-selines-campos-santanyi-2014/results


----------



## Flying_Monkey (11 Feb 2014)

rich p said:


> Modolo wins again in Mallorca but unfortunately Ben Sift was baulked in the sprint.
> http://www.cyclingnews.com/races/trofeo-ses-selines-campos-santanyi-2014/results



Yeah, seems like Swift would have been in with a chance today had it not been for Meersman's manic moves...


----------



## rich p (11 Feb 2014)

OPQS are having a good week with Kwiatowski winning in Mallorca and Boonen and Terpstra elsewhere.


----------



## Flying_Monkey (12 Feb 2014)

rich p said:


> OPQS are having a good week with Kwiatowski winning in Mallorca and Boonen and Terpstra elsewhere.



They certainly are looking far more like a super-team than Sky or Tinkoff or BMC. Nice to see EBH getting second in Mallorca though... I really hope he has a stronger season this year. He's such a talent yet, strangely under-served at Sky (like so many - Stannard made comments this week about hoping that there weren't 'too many leaders' in Sky's Classics campaign...).


----------



## The Couch (12 Feb 2014)

Flying_Monkey said:


> ... I really hope he has a stronger season this year. He's such a talent yet, strangely under-served at Sky (like so many - Stannard made comments this week about hoping that there weren't 'too many leaders' in Sky's Classics campaign...).


Yeah, but if EBH is stronger than he'll probably ask for co-leadership ...and they also still have Geraint, it's a bit natural that when you have a couple of guys around that should be strong (but not one of them miles ahead) that this many-leaders happens

Then again, I'm not convinced that OPQ won't have any problems keeping everyone happy:
Of course the natural leader is Boonen (career wise and probably still strength-wise), but they've actually got many guys that could be leaders at other (less classics minded) teams: Kwiatkowski, Stybar, Vandenbergh have all shown last year that they aren't far off from the best (in 2013 that was Sagan and Cancellara). 2 seasons ago Terpstra was also very strong throughout the full classics period (actually he wasn't that much worse last year) and the way Van Keirsbulck has started his season so far, he might be one to look out for as well.
No idea, how they are going to prevent the discussion "should we only have 1 leader?" ...


----------



## Flying_Monkey (12 Feb 2014)

The Couch said:


> Yeah, but if EBH is stronger than he'll probably ask for co-leadership ...and they also still have Geraint, it's a bit natural that when you have a couple of guys around that should be strong (but not one of them miles ahead) that this many-leaders happens



Sure, but I think what he's asking for is a clearer idea of who is the leader before any particular race...


----------



## The Couch (12 Feb 2014)

rich p said:


> OPQS are having a good week with Kwiatowski winning in Mallorca and Boonen and Terpstra elsewhere.


Continuing that today with Boonen (again) and Meersman in Mallorca


----------



## raindog (13 Feb 2014)

Just got back from watching the first stage of the Tour Med - Degenkolb took the bunch sprint fairly easily. I was at the 50 metre board. Had a wander round after and watched the presentations - Poulidor was there as usual - just keeps going and going that guy.
Pretty cool having the finish of a pretty important race in a small village.

EDIT
haha - you can see me on CN's photo of the sprint!


----------



## The Couch (14 Feb 2014)

raindog said:


> ...Degenkolb took the bunch sprint fairly easily...


Looking at the rest of the names on the list, it's not really a surprise... still apparently he had a mechanical in the last 10K, so he did well to get back to the front with energy to spare


----------



## rich p (14 Feb 2014)

Degenkolb wins stage 2 too despite am hors cat climb. Impressive stuff.


----------



## raindog (15 Feb 2014)

Steve Cummings has won a tough Tour Med TT this afternoon, and now leads the race.
Some more climbing for them tomorrow.


----------



## rich p (15 Feb 2014)

It's really nice to see a gutsy rider like Cummings doing well at a world tour team that isn't Sky.
What's the parcours for the last stage? Can he keep the lead?


----------



## raindog (15 Feb 2014)

rich p said:


> It's really nice to see a gutsy rider like Cummings doing well at a world tour team that isn't Sky.


Agree with that rich
Tomorrow's stage finishes on the Mont Faron at Toulon, but I would think he's in with a shout.
VeloChrono reckon he should be OK
http://www.velochrono.fr/actu/2014/cinq-clients-pour-un-tour-med/


----------



## raindog (16 Feb 2014)

Jean-Christophe Peraud is favourite to win today's stage and he's 15 seconds off Cummings. Wish this was televised. Hope Steve can hang in there. 
Phinney said yesterday's TT was too hilly for him.


----------



## raindog (16 Feb 2014)

Peraud wins the stage as predicted, and Steve Cummings takes overall victory in the Tour Med after his recent second place in the Tour of Dubai.
Well done lad!


----------



## rich p (16 Feb 2014)

Excellent!


----------



## rich p (16 Feb 2014)

http://www.cyclingnews.com/races/tour-mediterraneen-cycliste-professionnel-2014-2014/stage-4/results
BMC must have won more this season already than in the whole of 2013!


----------



## Flying_Monkey (17 Feb 2014)

I really like it when a tough super-domestique like Cummings is allowed his chance and takes it. 

3rd to 5th place overall in this race in this were all rather interesting young prospects: Zoidl; the Argentinian, Sepulveda, who we'll see in the TdF since B-SF have a wild card; and Tobias Ludvigsson, who just won the Étoile. Along with the Yates brothers, the Quintanas - and quite a few more it has to be said - we're looking at a really exciting crop of cyclists coming through in their early twenties right now.


----------



## Flying_Monkey (24 Feb 2014)

We seem to have missed the Trofeo Laigueglia in Italy the other day. It's a tough little race with a bit of a climb at the end and it was won by the always interesting but inconsistent Columbian climber, José Serpa (Lampre Merida). Second was serial doper, Patrick Sinkewitz (now riding for Meridiana Kamen), with Andrea Pasqualon (Team Area Zero), coming in a bit later with the bunch.


----------



## The Couch (24 Feb 2014)

No one metnioned Tour du Haut-Var, so I thought it be interesting to make a comment here as well.

Carlos Betancur - who was still looking awful in San Luis - won stage 1 in a sprint with Degenkolb!
In stage 2, nobody really could get away, until in the last kilometer-and-a-half Betancur and Moinard jumped away. Betancur - knowing the GC was his - didn't bother too hard and so Moinard got the stage victory.

Interestingly Betancur (and his entourage) was saying after San Luis he was still about 6 kilos too heavy. Assuming he didn't go on a super-crash, diet he should still be away from his ideal weight... best to keep him in mind for the white jersey in the Tour de France


----------



## Flying_Monkey (24 Feb 2014)

Apparently, stage 1 was Betancur's attempt to lead out the sprint but no-one in his team could follow so he just had to keep going...


----------



## smutchin (24 Feb 2014)

Flying_Monkey said:


> then one of my favourites, the Strade Bianchi (8th), which already feels like a true classic even though it's relatively new. It's a tough and scenic race with a fantastic last steep kilometre up into the old centre of Siena. RCS have announced 18 teams for this, including, I am pleased to note, African squad, MTN-Qhubeka. This race always suits a tough but explosive rider who can climb a bit, like Gerrans, Gilbert or Rodriguez... but the start list hasn't been announced yet.



Just for a bit of extra spice, they've made it longer and added more of the white stuff this year:
http://www.cyclingweekly.co.uk/news/latest-news/dirt-roads-new-start-town-2014-strade-bianche-115563 

With the Flanders season starting this weekend as well, I'm starting to get that buzz of excitement again...


----------



## rich p (24 Feb 2014)

Me too Smutch, I'm off for a cold shower


----------



## Flying_Monkey (24 Feb 2014)

Flying_Monkey said:


> Second was serial doper, Patrick Sinkewitz (now riding for Meridiana Kamen)



And that will be the last race he rides - he's just been banned for 8 years by CAS...


----------



## rich p (28 Feb 2014)

Two other races this weekend as they come thick and fast at this time of year
Classic Sud Ardeche and La Drome Classic
The slightly odd thing, to me, is that there were 3 concurrent stage races last week and none this.


----------



## Flying_Monkey (28 Feb 2014)

All this and the first two Flanders races this weekend (see the other thread...): the season is really underway now!


----------



## Flying_Monkey (2 Mar 2014)

It was the Classic Sud Ardeche yesterday - with the likes of Gilbert for BMC and Meersman in a strong OPQS team, you might have expected one of them to take this one, but it was Florian Vachon of Bretagne- Seche Environment who won it ahead of OPQS's Michal Golas and Gilbert.


----------



## Flying_Monkey (2 Mar 2014)

It was also the Vuelta a Murcia yesterday. A rather small and weak field and the podium was one of those where you just sigh and move on: Valverde, Machado, Rebellin. Good result for Machado, who's currently with NetApp-Endura...


----------



## rich p (2 Mar 2014)

Flying_Monkey said:


> It was the Classic Sud Ardeche yesterday - with the likes of Gilbert for BMC and Meersman in a strong OPQS team, you might have expected one of them to take this one, but it was Florian Vachon of Bretagne- Seche Environment who won it ahead of OPQS's Michal Golas and Gilbert.


It's important for Bretagne Seche to show some form after their controversial TdF wildcard selection


----------



## raindog (2 Mar 2014)

It's only controversial if you're not French


----------



## Flying_Monkey (3 Mar 2014)

Two Three more races on Sunday:

In Spain, the Clásica de Almería (woo, managed to work out how to do the accents this time!) was taken by Ireland's Sam Bennett (NetApp-Endura). It's his first pro win and I think also NetApp's first win of the season. He's certainly one to keep an eye on. 2nd and 3rd were Juan Jose Lobato (Movistar) and Davide Vigano (Caja Rural).

Meanwhile in Italy, the GP di Lugano was won by Yellow Fluo's Mauro Finetto over Sonny Colbrelli (Bardiani) and now seemingly everpresent podium threat, Diego Ulissi (Lampre).

And finally, in France, Romain Bardet (AG2R) took the tough Drôme Classic from Sebastian Delfosse (Wallonie-Bruxelles) and OPQS's in-form, Gianni Meersman.


----------



## The Couch (5 Mar 2014)

Currently the GP Le Samyn is under way

At about 70K to go OPQS just decided to try to make it a KBK 2.0.
Still long way to go, the break-away group isn't as suited as last week (all a bit shattered teams present) and can't see the teams that missed the break just accepting their faith... but stilll you gotta like the attempt


----------



## raindog (5 Mar 2014)

decent link here http://strmh24.com/emb/ch24.php


----------



## The Couch (5 Mar 2014)

Maxim Vantomme defeats Tsatsevitch, Bouhanni and Napolitano in the sprint


----------



## raindog (5 Mar 2014)

Local boy makes good in front of some big names! Hard, fast racing - wasn't it fantastic?


----------



## rich p (5 Mar 2014)

Just caught the last 2km - good on the winner to beat that field.


----------



## oldroadman (5 Mar 2014)

A good ride, well thought out tactics, feeding off the big teams. Mind I thought that OPQS had gone a bit too hard so early, but if that had worked then it would have been another win. Very dominant performance by them, but it's who gets to the line first. Just what a 1.1 needs to keep going, a local win to raise the interest.
Look at the team, Lille-Roubaix, with the municipality paying a bit for having the name on the jersey - if only...
Imagine a win by someone from a team like Wakefield - xx - xx, with the council helping with the money, if only....


----------



## Flying_Monkey (6 Mar 2014)

Le Samyn is also notable for having a women's race of the same level too, in this case won by Emma Johannsen. I wihs more day races would / could do both.


----------



## The Couch (6 Mar 2014)

Ulissi continues strong season beginning and wins GP Camaiore. He escaped in a group of 4 with 8km to go and won the sprint.
(I bet he's pretty disappointed that the extra mountain is dropped in Milan San Remo)


----------



## Flying_Monkey (6 Mar 2014)

He's got to be an outside bet for this weekend's two races, though...


----------



## smutchin (6 Mar 2014)

I was going to say especially since he's not in them... but apparently he is after all. I definitely fancy his chances for Strade Bianche.


----------



## oldroadman (6 Mar 2014)

smutchin said:


> I was going to say especially since he's not in them... but apparently he is after all. I definitely fancy his chances for Strade Bianche.


 It's a very outside bet, in the bigger races the world tour teams are usually in control, although exceptions do happen, as happened at Samyn, when the attacking style of 2nd and 3rd division squads (nothing to lose) overcame the control. OPQS must have been less than amused, unless they were having a work out rather than going for the win, and other big teams missed out a bit too. I don't expect that to happen this weekend, when we all get a bit dusty (better than the brown mud spray!), even in the cars.


----------



## rich p (6 Mar 2014)

oldroadman said:


> It's a very outside bet, in the bigger races the world tour teams are usually in control, although exceptions do happen, as happened at Samyn, when the attacking style of 2nd and 3rd division squads (nothing to lose) overcame the control. OPQS must have been less than amused, unless they were having a work out rather than going for the win, and other big teams missed out a bit too. I don't expect that to happen this weekend, when we all get a bit dusty (better than the brown mud spray!), even in the cars.


Lampre are a world tour team!


----------



## smutchin (6 Mar 2014)

rich p said:


> Lampre are a world tour team!



Not one of the strongest, perhaps, but they are taking Cunego and Pozzato, who are both likely to be in the mix themselves, as well as Ulissi. And it's a home race for them.

But it'll probably be Sagan, won't it?


----------



## oldroadman (6 Mar 2014)

rich p said:


> Lampre are a world tour team!


 Winner from a small Roubaix-Lille team. Strade Bianche will be a different level. Lampre will have to work and think very hard to get a result there.


----------



## Flying_Monkey (7 Mar 2014)

oldroadman said:


> Winner from a small Roubaix-Lille team. Strade Bianche will be a different level. Lampre will have to work and think very hard to get a result there.



I think you and the rest of us are talking about different races/riders, ORM! We were talking about the winner of the GP Camaiore, Diego Ulissi of Lampre.


----------



## oldroadman (7 Mar 2014)

Flying_Monkey said:


> I think you and the rest of us are talking about different races/riders, ORM! We were talking about the winner of the GP Camaiore, Diego Ulissi of Lampre.


 Probably, age catches up with us all. Yes I was mentioning the GP Samyn winner, well aware that Ulissi won the GP Camaiore. I still think that he might be an outside bet for the Strade, but the finish is awkward, tough, and like many races with rough roads thrown in, bad luck can lose it, and good luck won't win it! But at least good luck might put a rider in with a shout. That last kilometre or two are a bit difficult, to say the least. Top 20 at three to go or possibly chance gone.


----------



## smutchin (7 Mar 2014)

Last year's race showed that a lone rider, even one as strong as Cancellara, is always going to struggle against a well-organised team. It also showed rare evidence of Sagan's maturity as a team player rather than the solo glory-hunter some believe him to be.


----------



## The Couch (7 Mar 2014)

smutchin said:


> ...It also showed rare evidence of Sagan's maturity as a team player rather than the solo glory-hunter some believe him to be.


Well.. there wasn't much he could do once Moser had taken off. Only hope that the others could bring the escape (with Moser) back.
Not quite sure if he could have overtaken Moser during (at the end of) the actual climb that he would have slowed to let Moser have the victory


----------



## Flying_Monkey (7 Mar 2014)

The Couch said:


> Well.. there wasn't much he could do once Moser had taken off. Only hope that the others could bring the escape (with Moser) back.
> Not quite sure if he could have overtaken Moser during (at the end of) the actual climb that he would have slowed to let Moser have the victory



Not quite sure what you're talking about here - it was planned, and Sagan did his job brilliantly.


----------



## raindog (9 Mar 2014)

link for Roma Maxima
http://hdfoots.com/watch/eurosport-2-live-stream.html
more hard racing


----------



## raindog (9 Mar 2014)

Valverde! Amazing racing


----------



## rich p (9 Mar 2014)

Damn, I can't help loathing ValvPiti.


----------



## Flying_Monkey (10 Mar 2014)

Yeah, I know what you mean. The problem is that he's undoubtedly also a really good rider and tactically very astute, which makes his presence in races a big animating factor. However, I just don't like him to win, given his still comletely brazen and unapologetic invovlement with doping.


----------



## Flying_Monkey (16 Mar 2014)

Ronde van Drenthe yesterday, and it was a neck-and-neck sprint finish between 4 riders, with Kenny Dehaes (Lotto-Belisol) just beating Britain's Scott Thwaites (NetApp-Endura). Great result for Thwaites, his second podium place in recent days.


----------



## lyn1 (16 Mar 2014)

Flying_Monkey said:


> Ronde van Drenthe yesterday, and it was a neck-and-neck sprint finish between 4 riders, with Kenny Dehaes (Lotto-Belisol) just beating Britain's Scott Thwaites (NetApp-Endura). Great result for Thwaites, his second podium place in recent days.




http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xkQr7axjHvc


----------



## Flying_Monkey (17 Mar 2014)

Dwars door Drenthe on Sunday, won by Simone Ponzi of Neri Sottoli. Nice to see Erick Rowsell of NetApp-Endura in 5th.


----------



## Flying_Monkey (19 Mar 2014)

Kenny Dehaes follows up by taking the Nokere Koerse today. And 3 GBr riders in the top 10 - Andrew Fenn, 5, Scott Thwaites, 6, and Ben Swift, 8.


----------



## Strathlubnaig (19 Mar 2014)

Flying_Monkey said:


> Kenny Dehaes follows up by taking the Nokere Koerse today. And 3 GBr riders in the top 10 - Andrew Fenn, 5, Scott Thwaites, 6, and Ben Swift, 8.


Some good results there for GB riders, I noticed Brian Smith had tweeted the results too.


----------



## Flying_Monkey (21 Mar 2014)

GP Nobili yesterday - Simone Ponzi of Nero Sottoli and Christian Delle Stelle of Team beat all the World Tour riders to the top 2 places. Francisco Ventoso (Movistar) was 3rd.


----------



## The Couch (21 Mar 2014)

Flying_Monkey said:


> GP Nobili yesterday - Simone Ponzi ....


That's the 3rd victory already this year for Ponzi... I'll guess we'll just assume it's because he's now the appointed leader of his team (vs. second tier sprinter with Astana)...and not assume his Yellow Fluo shirt has anything to do with it


----------



## rich p (21 Mar 2014)

The Couch said:


> That's the 3rd victory already this year for Ponzi... I'll guess we'll just assume it's because he's now the appointed leader of his team (vs. second tier sprinter with Astana)...and not assume his Yellow Fluo shirt has anything to do with it


Ponzi's riding the MSR in case you want to add him to your other selections Couch!


----------



## Flying_Monkey (23 Mar 2014)

Handzame Classic yesterday, and another unexpected sprint win: Luka Mezgec of Giant-Shimano beat Theo Bos (Belkin) and quite a few other biggish names. Good result for him.


----------



## rich p (23 Mar 2014)

Flying_Monkey said:


> Handzame Classic yesterday, and another unexpected sprint win: Luka Mezgec of Giant-Shimano beat Theo Bos (Belkin) and quite a few other biggish names. Good result for him.


Giant have some eponymous sprinters at the moment!


----------



## The Couch (24 Mar 2014)

Flying_Monkey said:


> Handzame Classic yesterday, and another unexpected sprint win: Luka Mezgec of Giant-Shimano beat Theo Bos (Belkin) and quite a few other biggish names. Good result for him.


Another fine placing from Topsport Vlaanderen (3rd place of Edward Theuns) and they continued there excellent start of the season:

Alexis Gougeard (Ag2r) won the Classic Loire Atlantique and in 2nd place Kenneth Vanbilsen (Topsport)

And Tom Van Asbroeck has improved his super-close 2nd place finish in Nokere Koerse with a win in Cholet-Pays de Loire
Have to say.. this team has been all-round very good in many early races. 
Wouldn't surprise me if next year some of these young Belgians can find a place on a Worldtour team


----------



## Flying_Monkey (27 Mar 2014)

It's not a day race but it's not a major either - the Settimana Coppa i Bartali started today with a victory for a clearly back to full fitness and in-form Ben Swift of Sky in the first of two stages on the opening day - he took the spring from Manuele Mori (Lampre) and Damiano Caruso (Canondale). 2nd stage of the day is a TTT...


----------



## thom (27 Mar 2014)

Flying_Monkey said:


> It's not a day race but it's not a major either - the Settimana Coppa i Bartali started today with a victory for a clearly back to full fitness and in-form Ben Swift of Sky in the first of two stages on the opening day - he took the spring from Manuele Mori (Lampre) and Damiano Caruso (Canondale). 2nd stage of the day is a TTT...


Well done Ben Swift - he must have a lot of confidence at the moment.


----------



## lyn1 (27 Mar 2014)

Good result, although a strange top 10.....not sure what Sky get from a race that is full of Conti and Pro Conti teams. Probably it is confidence.


----------



## smutchin (27 Mar 2014)

Again, not a day race but...

Young Brit Daniel Mclay appears to be going very well in the Tour de Normandie - 5th on stage 1, 3rd on stage 2 and 1st on stage 3. And another young Brit, Tom Moses, won stage 1.


----------



## rich p (27 Mar 2014)

Weird set up for this race
TTT was split into 2 teams of 4 for each squad.
Swift's 4 won it and extends his lead overall
http://www.cyclingnews.com/races/settimana-internazionale-coppi-e-bartali-2014/stage-1b/results


----------



## Flying_Monkey (27 Mar 2014)

I quite like that set-up for a short TT - and it means that one squad doesn't dominate all the top placings in a race that will probably only be decided by seconds.


----------



## The Couch (28 Mar 2014)

Flying_Monkey said:


> I quite like that set-up for a short TT - and it means that one squad doesn't dominate all the top placings in a race that will probably only be decided by seconds.


With the current standings, the hilly stages and the short TT still to come, this should turn out to be something for Kiryienka (or Cataldo if he can find some form)


----------



## smutchin (28 Mar 2014)

Just to go back to Normandie for a moment, Moses is in yellow and Maclay is third overall.

Separating them is young Swiss rider Stefan Küng, who appears to be something of a TT specialist - the new Spartacus!


----------



## rich p (28 Mar 2014)

http://www.cyclingnews.com/races/settimana-internazionale-coppi-e-bartali-2014/stage-2/results 
Kennaugh takes the stage and the lead


----------



## rich p (30 Mar 2014)

Kennaugh still in the lead after Viviani beats Ben Swift in a sprint. The last stage is a hilly TT with Kennaugh probably safe but Rabbotini is a classy climber @1.15 back and Caruso @1.24


----------



## rich p (30 Mar 2014)

Stannard ends up in the ditch after a crash. Shame


----------



## raindog (9 Apr 2014)

don't forget the Scheldeprijs this afternoon
http://www.procyclinglive.com/livestream/
start list - still no Cav
http://www.cyclingnews.com/races/scheldeprijs-2014/start-list


----------



## The Couch (9 Apr 2014)

And Giant keeps on finding sprinters in their ranks...
Jonas Ahlstrand wins stage 2 in Circuit de Sarthe


----------



## smutchin (9 Apr 2014)

Kittel made that look easy!

Valiant effort by Luke Rowe but it was never going to work.


----------



## thom (9 Apr 2014)




----------



## The Couch (14 Apr 2014)

There was some non-PR action as well this weekend: GP Pino Cerami.
40-year old Petacchi won the sprint, making it a double for OPQS this weekend.
It was against some of the lesser sprinters: Napolitano, Van Hummel, Vantomme, Van Asbroeck,.. but (since most of them have already shown some form this year) still quite impressive from him

Up next Paris-Camembert and De Brabanste Pijl both on Wednesday


----------



## The Couch (15 Apr 2014)

De Brabanste Pijl is actually looking like it's might be the ideal moral booster for Gilbert. 
It seems the a lot of the (strong) competition wasn't much interested in this one
Gilbert, Leukemans and Voeckler have all done well in the past, but haven't been as strong this season as in the past

However, people who have shown strong form this season are not much around (no Kwiatek, Valverde)
Or it could be perhaps time for a new name: Poels, Slagter, Impey...?


----------



## Flying_Monkey (16 Apr 2014)

Slagter was my pick when I looked at the startlist - he's on very good form right now.


----------



## thom (16 Apr 2014)

The minor day races of course attract riders of a minor stature...


----------



## PpPete (16 Apr 2014)

thom said:


> The minor day races of course attract riders of a minor stature...


That is pure class !


----------



## The Couch (16 Apr 2014)

thom said:


> The minor day races of course attract riders of a minor stature...


Yeah... unfortunately also of minor reputation




Let's hope if the Polish teams does well, it's the new generation and not the old one


----------



## raindog (16 Apr 2014)

Gilbert by a nostril from Michael Mathews - bloody close, though


----------



## rich p (16 Apr 2014)

Blimey, Pip wins a race shock.
I like Gilbert and hope he goes well in the Ardennes


----------



## thom (16 Apr 2014)

Gilbert looks like having some good form this year not only judging by his win (against a very strong Michael Mathews) but also by a decent late race sortie off the front (that got closed down).


----------



## The Couch (17 Apr 2014)

Again a nice showing from Arashiro

But i really want to mention/highlight the Novo Nordisk team:
They managed to get some one into the escape of the day...meaning they probably got all the commentators talking about them to the audience
And they managed to have a rider finish the race... can't imagine how though that is with constantly needing to check/control your (fragile) sugar level


----------



## The Couch (17 Apr 2014)

GP Denain ends in a predictable sprint with the "best starting" sprinter Bouhanni winning
Pelucchi takes 2nd place proving there is perhaps more to be expected from him besides the surprise victory in the Tirreno


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (19 Apr 2014)

Tour du Finistere won by Antoine Demoitie of Wallonie-Bruxelles

Top 10:
1 Antoine Demoitié (Wallonie-Bruxelles) 
2 Julien Simon (Cofidis) 
3 Armindo Fonseca (Bretagne-Cured Environment) 
4 Kristian Sbaragli (MTN-Qhubeka) 
5 Natnael Berhane (Team Europcar) 
6 Laurent Evrard (Wallonia-Brussels) 
7 Quentin Jauregui (Roubaix-Lille Métropole) 
8 Jose Goncalves (Team La Pomme Marseille) 
9 Maxime Daniel (AG2R La Mondiale) 
10 Yoann Bagot (Cofidis)


----------



## The Couch (22 Apr 2014)

On Sunday there was the Tro-Bro Leon in Bretagne, France. 

They showed images of this race on Belgian tv... can't understand why Sven Nys or Niels Albert don't participate in this race 
It basically looked like cyclocross on the property of some local peasants. 
I guess the organiser hopes this to be the one-day Giro/Vuelta versus the Paris Roubaix Tour de France.

Anyway, Adrien Petit won it in a sprint against Flavien Dassonville.

And on Monday Sam Bennet (NetApp) won the sprint in Rund um Koln against Markus and Ciolek. 
Pretty sure there's a WorldTour team waiting for him next year.


----------



## raindog (7 May 2014)

OK, not a one day race but the Four Days of Dunkirk starts today
http://www.procyclinglive.com/livestream/

EDIT
great winning sprint from Arnaud Démare who gets a 10 second time bonus
some cobbles tomorrow, apparently


----------



## raindog (8 May 2014)

Nobody interested?
Rain, mud and cobbles today.
http://www.sportlemon.tv/20140506/vv536810ca604c18.21255672-814505.html


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (9 May 2014)

Yes I've been watching, good to see mud and cobbles again, it been ages since we had a wet Paris Roubaix. 
Top marks to Chavanel giving it a go, also to Top Sport Vlaanderen, on these minor races they seem to be in the break every day.
Hoping that Sam Bennett will get a stage win soon.

Gardening Note : they don't go much for flower beds around Orchies do they ? In the aerial shots all you could see in every garden was grass and hedges with the odd tree


----------



## raindog (9 May 2014)

Did you see the overhead shot of Démare overtaking the lone break? Bloody hell, he was moving


----------



## rich p (9 May 2014)

raindog said:


> Nobody interested?
> Rain, mud and cobbles today.
> http://www.sportlemon.tv/20140506/vv536810ca604c18.21255672-814505.html


I've been watching it - it was gruelling stuff in that rain and Demare is looking good (or being made to look good!)


----------



## rich p (9 May 2014)

Superb break by Andersen and Chavanel with SC taking the sprint by a nose. And what a nose!
Déamare just keeps the jersey


----------



## raindog (9 May 2014)

I love this kind of fast, aggressive racing. Great backdrop too with the beach and the sea.


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (9 May 2014)

What a great finish to the stage, very enjoyable


----------



## User169 (15 May 2014)

Not a day race, but the Royal Smilde Olympia's Tour (2.2 level) passed behind my office today. Earlier the race had been caught at a level crossing, so the bunch was together with 5km to go, except for one of the Azerbaijani team who'd dropped off the back, but was getting a good tow from a team car. Wim Stroetinga (of the Koga team) won the sprint taking his second stage of the tour.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (25 Jun 2014)

Arnaud Demare wins todays Halle-Ingooigem.


----------

